# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  VoIP phones ερώτηση

## vmanolis

Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν SIP τηλέφωνα όπως αυτά εδώ που γράφουν ότι υποστηρίζουν VoIP και πρωτόκολλα όπως Η323 κάνουν για VoIP στο δίκτυό μας και για κλασικό τηλέφωνο εντός του σπιτιού, πιθανόν μέσω κάποιου ΡΑΡ2.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1 και http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1

----------


## gadgetakias

Αφού υποστηρίζουν SIP κάνουν.
Πάντως για σύνδεση προς ΟΤΕ τότε δεν θες PAP2 αλλά SPA-3000

----------


## vmanolis

> Αφού υποστηρίζουν SIP κάνουν.
> Πάντως για σύνδεση προς ΟΤΕ τότε δεν θες PAP2 αλλά SPA-3000


Για υποστήριξη i-Call αλλά και κλασσικής γραμμής ;
Το πρωτόκολλο Η323 είναι υποχρεωτικό για να συνδεθεί με το δίκτυό μας αλλά και τον ΟΤΕ ή όχι ;

----------


## gadgetakias

To H323 είναι πιο "ξεπερασμένο" πρωτόκολλο. Χρησιμοποιείτε σε Netmeeting και άλλες εφαρμογές..
Πλέον το δίκτυό μας, το iCall (Altec), eVoice (HOL), Voipbuster κτλ χρησιμοποιούν το SIP.

To SPA-3000 το χρειάζεσαι εάν θες να κάνεις τα παραπάνω τηλέφωνα σαν απλή συσκευή που δέχεται και κάνει κλήσεις από και προς το σταθερό νούμερο που έχεις με τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## vmanolis

Αν θέλω κλασσικά τηλέφωνα που ήδη έχω, να "παίζουν" και VoIP με SIP αλλά και με κλασσική γραμμή, τότε τι θέλω;  ::  
PAP2 ή SIPURA;  ::

----------


## viper7gr

SIPURA ρε γιγαντα ποσες φορες ακομα να στο πει?

----------


## aangelis

> SIPURA ρε γιγαντα ποσες φορες ακομα να στο πει?


Αχ ρε Μανόλη, ολα αυτά εδω στο τοπικ τα έχουμε συζητήσει στο τηλέφωνο! Εισαι μυστήριος τελικα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> ...
> To SPA-3000 το χρειάζεσαι εάν θες να κάνεις *τα παραπάνω τηλέφωνα* σαν απλή συσκευή που δέχεται και κάνει κλήσεις από και προς το σταθερό νούμερο που έχεις *με τον ΟΤΕ*.





> Αν θέλω *τα κλασσικά τηλέφωνα που ήδη έχω*, να "παίζουν" και VoIP με SIP αλλά και *με κλασσική γραμμή*, τότε τι θέλω;  
> PAP2 ή SIPURA;





> SIPURA ρε γιγαντα ποσες φορες ακομα να στο πει?


Απλά μπερδεύτηκα γιατί ενώ ρώτησα για τα VoIP από eBay και αρχικά "φαίνεται" το SPA-3000 να συνδέει αυτά με το κλασσικό δίκτυο, τελικά καταλήγουμε να συνδέει τα κλασσικά με το VoIP δίκτυο. Το αντίστροφο δηλαδή.  ::  
Sorry αν τα έχω μπερδέψει. Δεν είμαι ο μόνος.  ::

----------


## spirosco

> Απλά μπερδεύτηκα...


Κανενα προβλημα.

Για να σου φυγουν οι αποριες, πρωτα θα σε στησουμε στο τοιχο και θα σε πετροβολησουμε με μερικα sipura,
επειτα θα σου δωσουμε να καταπιεις μερικα cisco 7985, μετα θα σε μαστιγωσουμε με το σπιραλ καλωδιο του ακουστικου τους,
κι αν εξακολουθεις να εχεις αποριες...ε τοτε το μονο που μενει ειναι να σε βαλουμε να μιλησεις voip 3 ωρες ασταματητα με τον tenorism σε HiFi ποιοτητα ηχου.

 ::

----------


## petzi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> Απλά μπερδεύτηκα...
> 
> 
> Κανενα προβλημα.
> 
> ..... βαλουμε να μιλησεις voip 3 ωρες ασταματητα με τον tenorism σε HiFi ποιοτητα ηχου.


ο tenorism τι φταίει?  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> Απλά μπερδεύτηκα...
> 
> 
> Κανενα προβλημα.
> 
> Για να σου φυγουν οι αποριες, πρωτα θα σε στησουμε στο τοιχο και θα σε πετροβολησουμε με μερικα sipura, ...


Έλεος... 
Από ότι διάβασα στο internet κάθε τSipura ζυγίζει περί του ενάμιση κιλού. Θα μου κάνουν κάτι καρούμπαλα...  :: 




> ... να σε βαλουμε να μιλησεις voip 3 ωρες ασταματητα με τον tenorism σε HiFi ποιοτητα ηχου.


Αυτό πιο πολύ σε ευχή φέρνει παρά σε... τιμωρία.  ::  Λέω.

----------


## mojiro

ερε μικροφωνα που εχουν να καουν  ::

----------

